# Companies getting organized for BC travel



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

"Retailers and brands need to take responsibility for educating consumers before skiers and riders buy equipment and during the process."

Perhaps cynical, but...shit here we go again...a bunch of clusterfucks trying to ruin some fun. God damm attorneys, MBA's, legislators and corporate fucks.

Imho the responsibility lies with the rider/skier...period. Sure if you offer a guide service or product having accurate information as to the use and application thereof. But dumb fucks are going to be dumb fucks until they figure out otherwise or die. I guess my next bc purchase should be more guns and a sled.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Ugg yea I think it's the consumers job to have their shit together, if not I call that a darwin award contender.

Of course the reality is an idiot can kill other people in the backcountry too not just themselves.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

No you are spot on. It is absurd to think retailers should have responsibility for people who buy their products. That's just asking for more lawsuits. People will continue to push the limits well beyond their own skill/knowledge level and ultimately they pay the price sooner or later. Sucks but having companies take responsibilities is just asking for more law suits to be filled by money hungry people. In my will I have it stated no law suits are to be filled in the event of an avalanche death. It is my responsibility while in the backcountry or at a resort to choose what I ride and when I ride it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Ugg yea I think it's the consumers job to have their shit together, if not I call that a darwin award contender.
> 
> Of course the reality is an idiot can kill other people in the backcountry too not just themselves.


that is what the guns are for


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> that is what the guns are for


I'm a weight nazi.......to heavy to even carry bear spray while sumer backpacking


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Companies should promote awareness. Especially those who are in the business of selling gear that is used in the backcountry. Take responsibility? Not so sure on that. If Joe Blow wants to buy a splitboard, it is not up to the retailer to make sure they are prepared. Joe Blow could buying the board for a Level I they are taking for all we know. snowvols is right, it is up to the person to take responsibility for what they are doing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

BC gates should merely state. 

"You are on your own. 
There will be no rescue nor lawsuits. 
Are you confident in your skills and 
Have been good to your friends?"


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowvols said:


> Found this article pretty interesting,


I like the line in the article that says the single most important word/summary of the day was "education".

Whether that's simply a large label on BC products stating "EXTREME RISK: Using this product without the proper knowledge, training and experience can result in death... so take an avalanche course eh!?!" or something along those lines might help.

I think what they're saying is as an industry they need to help make people aware of the potential risk involved in BC riding. I think it's a smart move, as the alternative is to wait until it comes to a head after increasing fatality rates.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

natural selection. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not all companies have Voile's labels. I tend to agree with Shred too. Though I do firmly believe as group as a whole, we are responsible for bringing awareness to the table. If the end user chooses to ignore it, then I am okay with it. Hopefully it doesn't bite them in the ass. If it does, I tried. Hence my involvement with FOBP.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea I agree with Wolf. If you are on a ridge line over and someone triggers a slide you would go help them right? Sucks that they did that to themselves, but I know I would change plans and opt to help the party in trouble.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Too be honest, I have yet to run into somebody on a splitboard that doesn't have some basic knowledge and isn't carrying any gear. Not saying I wouldn't help. Already been there done that in several situations. If you look at the accidents from last season, most of them were caused by people who had education, gear etc. You can't just blame the uninformed. As easy as it is. 

Again, my attitude is to lead the horse to water. If they don't drink, that is not my fault. You can't force people to make the smart choice. 

Of course dropping in on top of me on an avalanche slope could very well get that person killed, and there is a good chance it wouldn't be by an avalanche...


----------



## AKTurnsAbout (Jan 22, 2012)

*Of course this is good for the industry and everyone who ride the BC*

I'm not sure if anyone else actually read the article, but the industry is basically making a decision to combine its resources and knowledge in an effort to improve upon information and resources available to the BC accessing public. 

Its making it a goal to make the information and terminology more uniform (so you powderdorks can actually understand the terminology when you read or talk to someone about it) and provide it in a way that is consistent and more readily available. They also want to educate you on what resources are available to you, SO YOU CAN MAKE A DECISION ABOUT WHAT YOU SHOULD KNOW before you go hike a snow covered ridge and kill yourself or others. 

This is good for the industry and for you. You still make the decision about how smart or dumb you want to be about BC safety. 

Cheers to a safe and snowy winter.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Well, by offering the kind of course I am developing, that kind of IS "leading the horse to water" don't you think? Maybe I am getting the wrong impression here, but you seem to be marginalizing the value of the educational services that I am proposing and have already provided to several clients who bought splitboards and wanted to venture into the back country for the first time. One of which was a direct referral from Neversummer. Or maybe you just don't think I am qualified to do it....:dunno:


Not at all. Don't forget I have been doing the same thing for over 6 years now through a non profit. Educational services are needed, I've never discounted what you are offering. My point is you can only make a suggestion as to what you should be doing. Hopefully they realize that some knowledge is needed. Once someone enrolls in your course, a Level I, goes to a FOBP class, they are taking that drink. Mission accomplished. Getting them in the door is the first step. When I am out on Bert and at other spots that have gang bang areas like Loveland Pass, I always talk to those who are obviously unprepared. Typically give them my FOBP card, let them that we offering free education and encourage them to check it out. That is far as I go and leave it at that. Trying to scare people, tell them what they are doing is stupid, that sort of thing just doesn't work in the field and in most situations. Which certainly I have been guilty of doing online and in the field. If you turn them off, then they are probably never going to seek more knowledge until something bad happens. 

AK, I think that the direction is solid. It just seems to tread the line where maybe too much responsibility is being placed on the retailer. Yes they should have some basic knowledge and yes they should encourage awareness and education. Where they draw the line in important though in our sue happy country.


----------

